

Mono Project: Next Steps - nathanwdavis
http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/mono-list/2011-July/047311.html

======
freyday
Why hasn't MSFT hired this entire team yet? They want the .Net platform to be
pushed as far out as possible and Mono is a great way to do that. Plus it'll
give MSFT +1 Open Source.

~~~
javery
Please God never let this happen - look at IronRuby to see what happens when
MSFT hires an open source team.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
> look at IronRuby

There's now a working implementation of Ruby on Windows. Am i missing
something?

~~~
ryeguy
Yes, it's dead now.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Source? A new release came out a few months ago and I don't see anything on
the site saying it's dead.

~~~
sciurus
[http://blog.jimmy.schementi.com/2010/08/start-spreading-
news...](http://blog.jimmy.schementi.com/2010/08/start-spreading-news-future-
of-jimmy.html)

